# My online show



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

My 2009 Winter online show 
 This is my new online horse show. The closing date for juging is Febuary 10 2009 So here are some classes
 Winer in each halter type breed classes will be juged again for over all winer in there divion
Halter 
Gelding Studs
1.AQHA wenling halter
2.AQHA yearling halter
3.AQHA four and under halter
4.AQHA halter open
5.AQHA halter sener horse 20+ 
6.Mini wenling halter 
7.Mini yearling halter
8.Mini 4 and under halter
9.Mini halter open 
10.Mini halter sener horse 20+
11.Pony 14.2 and under wenling halter
12.Pony yearling halter
13.Pony 4 and under halter'
14.pony open halter
15.pony senior 20+ halter
16.APHA wenling halter
17.APHA yearling halter
18.APHA 4 and under halter
19.APHA open halter
20.APHA 20+ halter
21.stock typpe wenling halter
22.stock yearling halter 
23.stock 4 and under halter
24.stock open halter'
25.stock 20+ halter 
26.draft wenling halter
27.draft yearling halter 
28.draft 4 and under halter
29.draft open halter
30.draft senior 20+ halter
31.open wenling
32,open yearling
33.open 4 and under 
34.open open
35.open 20+ 
Mare 
36.AQHA wenling halter 
37.AQHA yearling halter
38.AQHA four and under halter
39.AQHA halter open
40.AQHA halter sener horse 20+ 
41.Mini wenling halter 
42.Mini yearling halter
43.Mini 4 and under halter
44Mini halter open 
45.Mini halter sener horse 20+
46.Pony 14.2 and under wenling halter
47.Pony yearling halter
48.Pony 4 and under halter'
49.pony open halter
50.pony senior 20+ halter
51.APHA wenling halter
52.APHA yearling halter
53.APHA 4 and under halter
54.APHA open halter
55.APHA 20+ halter
56.stock typpe wenling halter
57.stock yearling halter 
58.stock 4 and under halter
59.stock open halter'
60.stock 20+ halter 
61.draft wenling halter
62.draft yearling halter 
63.draft 4 and under halter
64.draft open halter
65.draft senior 20+ halter
66.open wenling
67,open yearling
68.open 4 and under 
69.open open
70.open 20+ 
This is how your fourm for the show should be like I will do my self for an example


Horses name Zippo Behind Bars
Rider screen name fine Zoe
class 3
picure or video
I will post the rest later but for time being just enter those because i have to go get ready for school


----------

